# How long does it stay in your system?



## flutterbug (Jan 9, 2008)

Ok,

well i have a question, how long does the pill (birth control) stay in your system? I was on ortho trycyln low, i stopped using it about oh..roughly like 5 maybe 6 months ago? how long does it take before it leaves your system when i started taking it took like a month to work.Is it the same with stopping it? Reason i ask is because im trying to conceive a child. Thanks


----------



## AprilRayne (Jan 9, 2008)

Once you stop taking it, it should be out of your system within a matter of days. Depending on the person, you can even get pregnant if you miss one pill! LOL! I'm sure it has been out of your system for quite a while now if you stopped taking it 5 or 6 months ago. I've got some great tips on trying to get pregnant if you're interested. I conceived on the first try and I think everything I did helped!


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 9, 2008)

it usually takes a few days, maybe a month depending on the strength of you pill, but by 5-6 months it should be totally out of your system. Good luck with conception


----------



## Thais (Jan 9, 2008)

It is not a matter of how long it stays in your system.. It is a matter of how long it takes for your body to "reset" the whole hormonal cascade again. And that varies from person to person, it usually takes between 1 and 6 months.


----------



## flutterbug (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh really wow! that puts a big smile on my face. A friend told me a year. I thought i was going to cry. LOL. I didnt think that could be right!

I would love all the help you an give me!!! i tried to pm you but i dont quit have enough posts yet. My first try was failed. Is started my period today. Put me in a really sad mood for the day. So please go for it, let it spill april



LOL


----------



## AprilRayne (Jan 9, 2008)

Okay!! I'm just gonna lay it all out and tell you exactly what I did, so sorry if I get graphic! I know none of it is a guarantee but there are definately things you can do to increase your chances. LOL First of all, some times the only problem people are having is timing it right, so since you started your period today, count 14 days on the calendar and that should be your most fertile day, (with a fertile window of about the 18th-24th). It isn't always, but usually. Here's a link to a great website that has tonz of information about before you conceive and also a great website to track your monthly cycles. Be sure to sign up for both because you will get great information and fertility reminders in your email.

Preconception -- Home -- WhatToExpect.com

MyMonthlyCycles - Menstrual Calendar, Ovulation Calendar, Fertility Cycles

Okay, first of all! Are you taking a prenatal vitamin? In the first link I posted, she says that Zinc found in prenatal's can actually increase fertility (I've heard Vitamin C can too). Also, you need to be taking prenatal's anyway for the folic acid that is essential! It will help decrease the chance of spina bifida and other neural tube defects. Have your guy start taking a multi-vitamin as well. Vitamin C helps increase sperm count. I had my husband take a multi-vitamin and drink orange juice every day.

How often are you having sex? Have sex every other day instead of every day to give your guy a chance to build up a good sperm count. Your egg can live for 24 hrs and sperm can live for up to 72 hrs. So if your most fertile day is the 22nd, I would plan to have sex the 18th, 20th, 22nd, 23rd, 24th and 26th (just in case you ovulate later or earlier). Okay now that you've done the deed, Lie on your back with a pillow under your bum for at least 20 min to let gravity work. Another thing you can try, which is optional if you're comfortable with it, but it will definately help, is well let me explain first, when you climax (LOL) your cervix opens and acts as a scoop bringing everything deeper inside the uterus. So you need to try to climax after he does, which would require his help or the help of some sort of toy! LOL I know that's TMI, but it really works. I told a friend of mine about that and she just went to some gag gift store like Spencer's and go a joke toy, but it worked and she's pregnant now!

Okay, in summary, you need to:

Start taking a prenatal vitamin (if you aren't already)

Have your SO start taking a multi-vitamin and drink o.j.

chart your cycle and do the deed every other day

lie with your bum up on a pillow for 20 mins afterward

climax after your so does!

Have fun and relax!

Good luck and let us know what happens. I really hope some of these tips work for you! I can't imagine how frustrating it must be trying and getting your period month after month! Hugs!!


----------



## speedy (Jan 9, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## Saje (Jan 9, 2008)

I just wanted to wish you luck! Here is to your future bun in the oven! Cheers!


----------



## flutterbug (Jan 9, 2008)

i am taking the vitamins. It has 120mg of zinc in it. should i maybe by some on the side as well? What kinda of vitamins do you prefer for men?


----------



## flutterbug (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for everyones reply. I have decided to take a break from all the baby talk and just go with the flow. I need to relax and i cant when i am freaking out about it, i got to relax and in order to do that i gotta stop reading all the bad things lol. Thanks


----------



## monniej (Jan 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *flutterbug* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks for everyones reply. I have decided to take a break from all the baby talk and just go with the flow. I need to relax and i cant when i am freaking out about it, i got to relax and in order to do that i gotta stop reading all the bad things lol. Thanks good idea! amazing things happen when you're not even trying! good luck!
btw, i've heard it can take up to a year to conceive after stopping the pill or patch.


----------

